# Rescue needed by 10/3 - San Bernadino, CA



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

RGENT .. MUST EXIT 10/03 .. Sweet Golden mix baby girl, approx. 5 months old, needs URGENT rescue/adoption from San Bernardino City Animal Control, CA.


SARA - ID #A454526 (MUST EXIT ON 10/3) 5 mth puppy I am a female, gold Golden Retriever mix. Shelter staff think I am about 5 months old. I have been at the s...helter since Sep 26, 2013. For more information about this animal, call: San Bernardino City Animal Control at (909) 384-1304 Ask for information about animal ID number A454526 www.PetHarbor.com pet:SBCT.A454526 — with Robin Ann Rowe at San Bernardino City Shelter - Phone: 909-384-1304, Address: 333 Chandler Pl., San Bernardino, CA 92408


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CA GR Rescue contact info, click on the name to bring info up:

*California*

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc
Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc
Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------

